# RCI trading power for 2 bedroom DVC



## Lrf317 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all,  I recently deposited into RCI our Island Links in hopes of getting a two bedroom DVC in January 2017.  I have a trading power of 38 and was told that should do it.  Today I see one bedrooms at Saratoga Springs in January 2016 for 36 trading power.  Do I stand a chance with an ongoing search?


----------



## presley (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't think you will get a match. There have been hardly any 2 bedrooms deposited in a long time and often the one bedrooms are higher than your trading power.


----------



## elaine (Oct 26, 2015)

concur. sorry. you can always try, but I would add other resorts to your search or be open to a 1 BR.


----------



## Lrf317 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback.  We actually own a different property in Orlando but wanted the magic hours and other perks that come with being on property.  Is it possible the 2 bedrooms are going directly to people with ongoing searches and that's why they aren't being seen?


----------



## presley (Oct 26, 2015)

Lrf317 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  We actually own a different property in Orlando but wanted the magic hours and other perks that come with being on property.  Is it possible the 2 bedrooms are going directly to people with ongoing searches and that's why they aren't being seen?



It is possible about the 2 bedrooms going to ongoing searches, but if you are trading an Orlando resort, you won't be able to trade to DVC. DVC has a 30 mile regional block from other resorts.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 26, 2015)

> Is it possible the 2 bedrooms are going directly to people with ongoing searches and that's why they aren't being seen?


Possible, but very unlikely given what we know in the Sightings forum.  If you join TUG and become a Member ($15/year) you will have access to that forum, which can be very helpful in guiding your search. The short version: it's been almost a year since anyone posted success in matching a 2BR at DVC, including some with some very high-priority ongoing searches. Until and unless that changes, you should assume that no 2BRs are being deposited.


----------



## Lrf317 (Oct 26, 2015)

We have an orlando timeshare but are using our hilton head one for the trade.


----------



## Myxdvz (Nov 10, 2015)

I've had an OGS running a year out for 2016 and haven't gotten a 2BR match.  I haven't seen any 2 BR DVC matches in a long time.


----------

